# Harte Grafikfehler in WoW



## Tocco (19. Februar 2008)

Servus Leute ich hab ein riesen prob -_-

Hab heute mein neuen Rechner bekommen und auf diesem habe ich WoW Installiert und beim Login brutale Grafikfehler oO

Kurze angabe zum Sys:

Windows Vista 64 Bit

Intel Core Quad Q 6600

4 gig Ram 

ATI Radeo HD 3800


Habe die Grafiktreiber auf dem neusten stand etc. trotzdem keine besserung -_-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## Mondryx (19. Februar 2008)

meinst das da am wasser? wäre der einzige grafikfehler der mir so auffällt. 
hmm..ja kommt öfters unter 64-bit vor. liegt daran das die treiber noch nicht 100% korrekt auf vista und dann noch 64-bit laufen. 

was da jetzt genau machen kannst kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## MaexxDesign (19. Februar 2008)

Gehe mal zum Augenarzt. ^^
Der ganze Bildschirm ist von Grafikfehlern übersät.

Das erinnert mich ganz stark an "Driver", das damals Probleme mit Vodoo2-Karten hatte.
Das sah genauso aus.


Grafikfehler entstehen nur bei zu hoher Temperatur oder einem Defekt der Grafikkarte.
Ich hoffe für dich, dass sie nur zu heiß wird.
Du solltest mal den Sitz des Kühlers checken.

Wie schaut's denn bei anderen 3D-Anwendungen aus ?


----------



## Tocco (19. Februar 2008)

So hab mal ein bissi rumgespielt und folgende sist mir aufgefallen oO

Wenn ich alles auf Low Qualy stelle läuft alles 1a ohne fehler mach ich alles auf Max. siehts so aus wie auf dem Screen oO

Ich glaub es liegt an DX10 -_- wie bekomm ich das runter?


----------



## x3n0n (19. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube das es eher nicht an DX10 liegt...
Eher an den hohen Einstellungen...


----------



## Tocco (19. Februar 2008)

Hab mal CoD 4 druff gehaun:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich näher ran geh wird die grafik normal, gehe ich weiter weg siehe Bild

Ich sag jetzt einfach ma noch dazu ka ob es daran liegt aber die Grafikkarte ist via DVI Anschlüß an den Monitor verbunden


----------



## CroWeD (19. Februar 2008)

Tocco schrieb:


> Hab mal CoD 4 druff gehaun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm Has du schonmal die Temps Überprüft ? Wenn diese normal sind dan is deine Karte leider Gottes kaputt

mfg


----------



## Tocco (19. Februar 2008)

Hab in verscheidenen Foren gesucht und bin auf das ATI Tool gestoßen also hab ichs einfach mal ausprobiert aber nichts an den einstellungen verändert siehe Screen....

btw hab ich keine ahnung was das da alles bedeutet -_-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CroWeD (20. Februar 2008)

Tocco schrieb:


> Hab in verscheidenen Foren gesucht und bin auf das ATI Tool gestoßen also hab ichs einfach mal ausprobiert aber nichts an den einstellungen verändert siehe Screen....
> 
> btw hab ich keine ahnung was das da alles bedeutet -_-
> 
> ...




Geh deine Karte Umtauschen ^^


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Geh deine Karte Umtauschen ^^



*zustimm*


----------



## eMJay (20. Februar 2008)

Grakka im Ar....

Umtauschen


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (20. Februar 2008)

Tocco schrieb:


> Servus Leute ich hab ein riesen prob -_-
> 
> Hab heute mein neuen Rechner bekommen und auf diesem habe ich WoW Installiert und beim Login brutale Grafikfehler oO
> 
> ...


ich hab ne ahnung!!!

ATI is halt eben ned so gut wie die GFroce Serie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x3n0n (20. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ich hab ne ahnung!!!
> 
> ATI is halt eben ned so gut wie die GFroce Serie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Das ist totaler Quatsch, es gab Zeiten da war ATI weit besser als nVidia, derzeit ist aber nVidia mit der neuen GPU ganz an der Spitze.


----------



## Tanshuri (20. Februar 2008)

Holla, das sind aber mal richtige Männer Artefakte auf deinen Screenshots. Sowas hab ich zuletzt gesehen als meine Radeon 9800pro über den Jordan ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um einen Hardwaredefekt auszuschließen kannst du ja mal einen anderen Treiber installieren. Ich würde vorher aber auf jeden Fall so ein Removal Tool drüber laufen lassen, damit du den wirklich sauber installiert bekommst.
Vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt den Catalyst nehmen, sondern mal DNA oder Omega Treiber testen, wobei ich keine Ahnung habe auf welchem Versionsstand die sind.


----------



## Tocco (20. Februar 2008)

Ich werd nachher in MM fahren und mir da eine Karte kaufen, hab da eben angerufen die ham ein paar gescheite sachen da. 

Werd ja sehen wenn das Prob weiterhin besteht tausch ich sie wieder um -_-


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

im MM??

würd ich niemals machen, vllt is dein MM ja besser als der bei mir hier, aber hier findeste nur schrott!


----------



## Ennia (20. Februar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Quatsch, es gab Zeiten da war ATI weit besser als nVidia, derzeit ist aber nVidia mit der neuen GPU ganz an der Spitze.



derzeit ist gut ^^ ATI war zu x850er zeiten ganz vorne, aber die x1xxx-serie war ein knieschuss und von der HD-serie ganz zu schweigen, seit der übernahme von AMD kommt nix gescheites mehr zu stande, kein spielehersteller haltet noch freiwillig den kopf für ATi hin, ist es ihnen zu verdenken? wohl kaum!

think twice - go nvidia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so viel dazu


----------



## Tocco (20. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> im MM??
> 
> würd ich niemals machen, vllt is dein MM ja besser als der bei mir hier, aber hier findeste nur schrott!




Wie gesagt habe dort angerufen und gefragt was sie so da haben.... der Bub meinte wegen einer Messe haben sie zurzeit eine sehr große auswahl an:

8800er GeFroce und 3800er ATIs ich denke da kann man nix falsch machen?

Werde es ja sehen

Was mir nur angst macht wäre wenn die fehler weiterhin sind -_- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hab ich die Karte mal ausfgebaut und sie riecht seltsam ^^ also gestern hat es komisch gerochen als ich den rechner angemacht habe un genau so riecht die Karte vllt was verkohlt oder so keine ahnung jedenfalls trägt die Karte den geruch den ich gestern sehr seltsam fand


----------



## Ennia (20. Februar 2008)

also ich persönlich halte ja nichts von riech- und geschmackstests an hardware, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist jetzt mit garantie? meinst' nicht, du solltest zuerst mal kontakt mit dem hersteller/händler kontakt aufnehmen?

und bevor du zum MM fährst, würd ich dir doch lieber einen internetshp ans herz legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alternate und co.

so long..


----------



## Tocco (20. Februar 2008)

Naja ich habe fast 3 Wochen auf das Sys gewartet.... habe schon mit denen Telefoniert ich soll ihnen die Karte zusenden und wenn sie diese erhalten haben Senden sie mir eine neue....allerdings is die von mir gewählte Karte nicht verfügbar und ich müsste weitere 2 Wochen warten bis sie sie wieder im Lager haben -_-

Deswegen hab ich mich dazu entschlossen die Karte zurück zu geben und das Geld wieder zu bekommen weil die Wartezeit einfach zu nervig ist....

Kein bock noch weitere 2 Wochen an meinem alten Trabbirechner zu hocken _(


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

also als mein Netzteil hier an der Arbeit abgeraucht ist, den Geruch hatte ich tagelang noch in der Nase, also so Tests können durchaus Sinn machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und doch, man kann auch bei GeForce 8800ern Mist kaufen. Da gibts abenteuerliche Konstruktionen, wo die Speicheranbindung Mist ist oder anders abgespeckte Varianten, sei da vorsichtig!

Wenn du bei Alternate jetzt bald bestellst, haste die Karte mit Glück morgen noch! Alterante ftw!


----------



## Tocco (20. Februar 2008)

So hab neue Karte drin und alles funzt super !

8800 GTS ftw !


----------



## CroWeD (20. Februar 2008)

Tocco schrieb:


> So hab neue Karte drin und alles funzt super !
> 
> 8800 GTS ftw !




Jop hab auch ne Nvidia....8800 .....Ati momentan nur mist....Dan mal viel Spaß beim Daddeln =)))

mfg


----------



## claet (21. Februar 2008)

nur ums nochmal zu erwähnen 8800 ist nicht gleich 8800!


----------



## Shadlight (21. Februar 2008)

jop gs is net so gut ich hab ne gt 512 mb speicher naja hätte lieber gtx aber ^^


----------



## Tocco (21. Februar 2008)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Karte


----------

